# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Real British Or Fake

## tuttoperte

hello i have to receive a bottle from EDIT, but after a title(decabol250) i Have a small (R) it is really or fake EDIT me pleaseeeee ciaoooooooooo


**EDIT**
PLEASE READ THE PIC POSTING RULES ...

----------


## tuttoperte

this one???? its real or EDIT ???? because other vials EDIT i dont HAVE a small R

----------


## D-Unit 39

Edit the lab name and initials out of your posts and picture, chief.

----------


## legobricks

Read the board rules then come back and ask questions. Thank you.

----------

